

Anopa – An init system and service manager built around s6 - vezzy-fnord
http://jjacky.com/anopa/

======
davidu
This is derivative of daemontools from DJB, one of the more elegant pieces of
unix'isms I've ever used and a key piece of many large infrastructures in many
startups.

Anyways, it's a neat idea... Other derivative tools like runit and s6 are all
slightly more modern pieces of software built on top of, or replacing parts of
ucspi-tcp and daemontools. This is yet another... and assuming it's well
written, probably pretty good.

Daemontools:
[http://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html](http://cr.yp.to/daemontools.html)

~~~
mdekkers
> This is derivative of daemontools from DJB

I am not sure I understand your statement. Anopa is built on top of S6.

~~~
davidu
S6 is derivative of daemontools. Without daemontools, S6 wouldn't exist.
Daemontools created the svscan /service run/down log/run dichotomy.

That's all. These are all from a lineage, direct or indirect, of an incredible
piece of software engineering (daemontools).

------
nine_k
Does any distro use it?

~~~
gtirloni
you mean as its default init system? I don't think so (unless you consider LFS
a distribution), but it's available for many distributions plus it seems like
a good init system for containers, etc.

